# New pup not getting along with weimaraner



## bailey01 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi guys, 
New to this forum, thought id post as i'm having some trouble. On saturday I got my new 12 week old male vizsla puppy. I currently have a 3.5 year old weimaraner as well. My weimaraner is not getting along with having another dog in her territory. She has snapped at him a few times. The pup is 12weeks and had his 1st set of vaccinations. I really need to get them on neutral territory to see if they get on better. Would there be a major problem with taking them both to a field to let them have a play away from the house? I had been told to wait until his next vaccinations in 2 weeks time. 
Any advice welcome
Thanks


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't give any advice about waiting on the vaccinations. Me being me, I'd take them out and not worry about it. Just wanted to let you know how things are going in my house. Ronan, my V pup, is 12 weeks on Thursday and I have an almost 5 year old Golden. Loki, the golden, was not digging Ronan at all, but as Ronan has grown, things have improved. Loki is very submissive, and I get the sense that Ronan will be higher in the pecking order. Loki was not down with the puppy biting at his face and ears, but now that they can play with the rope together, seems as though things are slowly improving.

Good luck! Let me know how it goes. I think the whole vaccine thing can be really over done, but I've never had a sick pup. My sister is a breeder/shower/groomer who is dead set against them (except rabies). I personally blame the loss of a cherished dog on too many. Just so you know my mindset.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

It's going to take longer than 3 days for your old dog to get used to a new puppy. Usually you are talking at least a month or two.

The best way to introduce a new dog to an old dog is to go to a neutral area, like a park, and walk them together. Walk them for 30-45 mintues. Then go home and work out some of the pup's energy outside. Then bring the pup in and introduce to the old dog so the old dog knows the pup is a permanent thing.

For the first week or two, I would say only short times that the dogs are together. The pup should always be supervised with the older dog. the older dog should also be given plenty of time away from the pup. Make sure you are still paying attention to her, otherwise she'll think she's being replaced and will act out. A 12 week old pup is going to annoy the **** out of an older dog, so expect some snapping. Give your weim plenty of time away from the pup.

I also wouldn't recommend just taking them to a field and letting them run. If the older dog gets annoyed, it could bite the pup, or run him over. Supervised, controlled interactions are best for each dog.

I wouldn't worry so much about the vaccinations.


----------



## bailey01 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replys! They seem to be doing much better. Think it was me just being overly cautious. I'm really confused with the whole vaccination thing, I have heard so much conflicting advice. He has had his first set of vaccs and has the next lot in a week. The vets said it was so important not to take him away from home in that time. However, speaking to many people it seems some people do not pay much attention to this. Any advice?
thanks


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Get his vaccines, and do whatever you want with him.  

(I work at a vet's office)


----------

